# Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA May 13th - Sunday



## Eric (Apr 24, 2018)

*


*

*
Circle City Monthly Bike Ride OC CA May 13th - Sunday*
*What: Vintage Bike Ride through historic neighborhoods and bike trails. We will stop at interesting locations and finish with a lunch stop.*
*When: Sunday May 13th Meet at 10:00am and kickstands up at 10:30am Sharp.*
*Where: Ride starts at the fountain in the middle of the traffic circle at Chapman and Glassell in the city of Orange.*
*Who: Anyone who can ride a bike. We ask for vintage or classic type bicycles only. Pace is slow and hills will be minimal.*

*

*


----------



## Cory (Apr 24, 2018)

Sounds like a great day for a ride!



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## eddie_bravo (May 10, 2018)

Is the Mother’s Day ride still on?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jrodarod (May 11, 2018)

I will not be able to make it. But just a reminder, June 10th! Save the date and polish them Trucks. It will be the Third Annual gathering of Eco Friendly Trucks at the Orange Circle!!


----------



## Eric (May 11, 2018)

Yes the ride is on...  Bring your mothers if you can.


----------



## tripple3 (May 12, 2018)

Mike and I will ride up; see ya tomorrow.
Happy Mother's Day!


----------



## the2finger (May 12, 2018)

Mine would beat me from the grave if I went.


----------



## Eric (May 13, 2018)

Looks like good weather today...


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2018)

I am bringing the CWC shirts on my paper boy bike for sale $15 each medium large and extra-large


----------



## tripple3 (May 13, 2018)

We had a wonderful time with a small group of riders and only a few pictures to summarize the day.


----------



## Hoppmann (May 13, 2018)

Sorry we couldn’t make it Eric, hope you guys had a great time..


----------

